# Topics > Toys >  AT-AT U-Command, All Terrain Armored Transport walker, Thinkway Toys, Markham, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Thinkway Toys

----------


## Airicist

AT-AT U-Command at ToysRUs by Thinkwaytoys

Published on Dec 10, 2015




> AT-AT™ U-Command with remote control
> One of the evil Galactic Empire’s most destructive vehicles of war, the awesome AT-AT! Send instant or pre-programmed commands to AT-AT via remote control! Use the 10 buttons to program over 1000 action combinations.

----------


## Airicist

ThinkWay Toys - Star Wars AT-AT "U-Command" - Review and Run

Published on Dec 16, 2015




> This RC AT-AT functions decently well, but since it just slides its feet along the ground, it requires a smooth surface. And, the controls are rather limited, with basic functions like forward/backward, turning left/right, and firing the cannons on the head. All the pre-programmed buttons are just a combination of those functions.

----------

